# Ipsy FAQs



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 2, 2014)

Welcome new (and maybe old) Ipsy subscribers! :flowers:

We're so excited that you've decided to sign up for Ipsy &amp; can't wait to discuss it with you on our monthly discussion threads. We have a lot of great members who would be happy to answer any questions you may have, but we would appreciate it if you would *please read the below FAQs first *to make sure your question hasn't already been answered. If you still don't see the information you're looking for, feel free to ask. 

*Q. Does Ipsy have a customer service phone number I can call? *

No. Currently the only way to contact Ipsy CS is through e-mail. You can use the form here: http://help.ipsy.com/customer/portal/emails/new or e-mail [email protected]

*Q. How can I sign up? *

Due to high demand, Ipsy currently has a wait list to subscribe. To reserve a spot on the wait list, choose a Yearly or Monthly Subscription, then enter your billing information. You'll receive a wait list confirmation email. Once you’re moved from the wait list, you’ll receive another email to confirm your subscription. You can also see your subscription status from your ipsy account. You won’t be billed until your subscription begins! After that you’ll be billed on the 1st of each month.

*Q. Do we get to find out what's in our bag ahead of time? *

Yes, sort of! Ipsy starts 'sneak peeks' around the 1st of every month (depending on weekends and holidays). Basically they're images of products being sent out that month &amp; they'll cleverly try to cover up the label. The caption on the image will let you know if it's a product all subscribers will be receiving or if it's something you'll be getting 'one of' or 'two of.' We have some SUPER sleuths on this forum &amp; we're generally able to figure out all/most of the products right away. The sneak peeks will show you ALL of the products being sent out that month. 

*Q. Ok, so now that I've seen the sneak peeks, how do I know which 4-5 items will be in my bag? *

When you're logged into your Ipsy account, there should be a button that says 'My Glam Room.' The Glam Rooms usually update around the 11th of each month (again, depending on weekends/holidays). Once your Glam Room updates, you'll be able to see which specific products will be in your bag. Please keep in mind that the color variations shown in your Glam Room do not necessarily indicate that you'll be getting that color; it's just an example. 

*Q. Wow! The spoilers for this month look great! If I sign up now, can I still get this month's bag? *

No. If you sign up now, you'll be put on the wait list. When you get the e-mail notice from Ipsy stating that you're finally off the wait list, they'll let you know which month you'll be receiving your first bag (generally the following month). If you sign up and then 'skip the wait list,' generally you still won't get a bag the same month. It is almost always the following month. Again, when you officially sign up, there should be a screen towards the end letting you know which month you'll be receiving your first bag.  

*Q. How long is the wait list? *

There's really no way to know! Members are taken off of the wait list on a first come, first serve basis. 

*Q. If I use someone's referral code, do I get to skip the wait list? *

No. You will find many members (not on makeuptalk, of course!) who will try to get new subscribers to use their referral link by telling them they'll be able to skip the wait list. This is not true. 

*Q. Is there a way to skip the wait list? *

Yes! Click “Skip the Wait” from your ipsy account which will prompt you to share to and like on Facebook as well as subscribe to Ipsy's YouTube channels. If you don’t see that option, click "My Account" and connect your Facebook first. Once a friend subscribes from your Facebook link, you'll be moved from the wait list! 

Occasionally, they also run promotions where no referral is needed.

*Q. When will I be billed for the next month? *

Once you're officially an Ipsy Subscriber (not wait listed), your subscription automatically renews as long as your billing information is valid and you haven't cancelled.
Monthly: You’ll be billed automatically on the 1st of each month (unless you cancel). You’ll get a new Glam Bag every month, with no need to re-order.
Yearly: After your year expires, you’ll be billed for another year (unless you cancel), and you’ll get 12 more months of Glam Bags. 

*Q. Oh, no! I forgot to update my credit card information so I wasn't charged on the 1st. Can I still get my bag for this month? *

Yep, you can. Ipsy should send you a notice the first time they're unsuccessfully able to bill you. They will continue to make attempts until the 5th of the month, so as long as you get your information updated before then, you should still get a bag. If you want to double check, e-mail IpsyCare. 

*Q. When will my bag ship this month? *

Ipsy always ships mid-month &amp; then it can take up to 10 business days to get to you after it ships (sometimes more, because DHL). You should receive a tracking number via e-mail after your bag has shipped. Ipsy will post on Facebook/Instagram to let suscribers know when bags have started shipping and when tracking numbers start going out. 

*Q. My tracking number isn't updating. What do I do? *

It's actually fairly common for DHL tracking numbers to not update right away. If it's been more than 7 business days without an update, contact IpsyCare. 

*Q. Why is the tracking on my package so weird? It's in a town nowhere near me!*

DHL uses 'hubs' so your package will always go to the nearest hub before making its way to your local post office. Again, nothing to be alarmed about. Just the way DHL works!

*Q. Can I skip a month? *

No. You can cancel &amp; then resubscribe when you're ready, but keep in mind that since Ipsy has a wait list the subscription will not immediately restart. 

*Q. Why were there only four products this month? I thought we always got five? *

Actually, per Ipsy's website "Each month, you’ll receive 4-5 sample or full-sized beauty goodies (including makeup, skincare, hair care, and nail care)." Most months it seems we do get five products, but every once in a while you will see a four product month. 

*Q. I don't like the products I got in my bag this month &amp; would have rather received something else. What can I do? *

Lucky you! MuT has a fabulous trading community. Every month one of our members will create an Ipsy Swap tread for the month. Here you can list the products you have and the products you want. If you see someone you want to trade with, send them a message with your proposal and see if you can work something out!

You can also create your own trade thread in our BST area here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/forum/320-subscription-box-swaps/

*Q. Are Glam Bags personalized? *

Sort of. Ipsy uses your quiz answers along with product reviews and items you 'love' on the Ipsy site to create your bag each month.* There is no way to actually guarantee that you will or will not receive certain products.* If you don't have any hair products checked on your quiz, rate all of your hair products poorly on your reviews, and don't have any hair related 'loves' on the site, you could STILL receive hair products in your bag. If you're looking for a more customized subscription, Ipsy probably isn't for you. 

From Ipsy's site: "While we strive to accommodate all of your preferences, we can't guarantee that every single product will be a perfect fit, as we optimize your selection to give you the bag with the most items we think you'll love."

*Q. Can I give Ipsy feedback on the products I received this month? *

Yep, you can. Go into your Glam Room and hit 'review me' on each product. There will be a short survey to complete and when  you finish, you'll receive 10 Ipsy points! Please note that while Ipsy does claim to use your reviews to help personalize your bags each month, you may still receive products that you rated poorly in previous months. 

From Ipsy's site: "While we strive to accommodate all of your preferences, we can't guarantee that every single product will be a perfect fit, as we optimize your selection to give you the bag with the most items we think you'll love."

*Q. Can I re-take the quiz? *

Yes, as many times as you would like. On the Ipsy site, go to 'About' and then 'The Stylists.' From there you can take the quiz again. Please keep in mind that changes to your quiz must be made before the 1st of the month to be reflected on the next month's bag. 

From Ipsy's site: "While we strive to accommodate all of your preferences, we can't guarantee that every single product will be a perfect fit, as we optimize your selection to give you the bag with the most items we think you'll love."

*Q. I'm missing a product and/or one of my products is damaged. What do I do? *

E-mail IpsyCare. They are great about sending out replacements!

*Q. Can I purchase a gift subscription for a friend or family member? *

No. Due to the wait list, the gift subscription program has been discontinued. 

*Q. How can I cancel my subscription? *

Log into your account, click 'My Account,' and then 'cancel subscription.' All cancellations must be made prior to the 1st of the month. The cancellation link on the website is actually disabled between the 1st and 6th of the month, so if you need assistance during that time you would need to contact IpsyCare. If you cancel an annual subscription, you will still receive the remainder of the glam bags for the 'year' but your subscription will not renew automatically. 

*Q. How can I earn Ipsy points?*


Member bonus: Earn 100 ipsyPoints just for joining!
Referrals: Earn 250 ipsyPoints for each friend referred through your unique referral link. 
Product reviews: Earn 10 ipsyPoints for each product reviewed in your Glam Room.
Glam Bag review: Earn 10 ipsyPoints for reviewing your complete Glam Bag. To see the popup for this, log in to your ipsy account toward the end of the month. This popup will only appear once.
Sharing your Glam Bag: Earn 5 points for sharing your Glam Bag’s arrival on Facebook. To see the popup for this, log in to your ipsy account after Glam Bags have shipped. This popup will only appear once.
Question of the month: Earn 5 points for answering the question of the month and sharing on Facebook. To see a popup for this, log in to your ipsy account after Glam Bags have shipped. This popup will only appear once.
*Q.How do I know how many Ipsy Points I have? *

Your Ipsy points balance is shown underneath your profile picture on the Ipsy site. If you click on this link, you'll be brought to the main Ipsy Points page. You can view your points activity to see points you've received for reviews, referrals, etc. 

*Q. Where can I find my unique Ipsy referral link? *

Click on your Ipsy points balance underneath your profile picture. Towards the bottom of the page, you'll find your link. You can copy and paste the link anywhere (but not on this forum!), or you can share via Facebook or Twitter. 

*Q. Can I post my referral link on Makeuptalk.com?*

No, you can't! Referral links violate our terms are service. 

*Q. How can I redeem my Ipsy points? *

Check out the current rewards here: http://www.ipsy.com/ipsyPoints. If you have enough points (generally 1000), you can choose the item you want and hit 'redeem.' You should receive an e-mail from Ipsy stating that you've redeemed your rewards points for the item. The item will come along with your regular bag the following month. You cannot redeem points if you're on the wait list or have cancelled your account. 

*Q. Do Ipsy Points expire? *

Yes. They expire 12 months from the date they were first earned.


----------

